# Know what to do but still love him



## Dunnoanymore (Jun 21, 2012)

I have been married for 19 years to whom i thought was an awesome man.. We have both been thru our crap and made it. I have found out even when i thought everything was good he was still trying to chat and text women and men. He denies it. I have it in black n white. I fricken still love him. I feel like shame on me. I feel like maybe my marriage was a lie the whole time. My gut feeling has busted him several times which we worked thru. This time i just don't know if i can do it. I want to confront him with the evidence but, he will say i was just looking for stuff. Mske me feel guilty. That i don't trust him etc. I have to videos that he sent me while out of town he said he made just for me.. Not so true... They are of him but he is calling out someone elses name differnt in each video!!!! God it makes me feel great!!! NOT!!! The sad part is its not women he is calling out it is men.... Omg i said it.someone help me be strong and leave him.. I am out here with no family and no job..


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

WEll, if you have no family and no job, you need to set about securing some finances ASAP. I would recommend seeing a lawyer to see what your options are before you initiate any divorce talk.


----------



## Dunnoanymore (Jun 21, 2012)

lamaga said:


> WEll, if you have no family and no job, you need to set about securing some finances ASAP. I would recommend seeing a lawyer to see what your options are before you initiate any divorce talk.


I am so scared that i am messing up. On the other hand i want him to know that im serious. Wasted 19 years to find this out. I doubt myself all the time. He makes me believe that he loves me. He swears up n down that he is not doinganything. I wanna believe so bad but in the back of my mind i know i have some proof of his wrong doings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Wait - first you said you had videos, now you say "in the back of my mind i know i have some proof."

Which is it?


----------



## Dunnoanymore (Jun 21, 2012)

I have videos 2 of them. This is hard enough talking about it. Dont need crap. If u read i said i want to believe him but in the back of my mind i have some proof.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

